# Good Dog Bone Stuffing?



## Ler0y Jenkins (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi, 

I buy the raw bones from the pet store that have the peanut butter or chicken or beef or whatever filling. The filling they use has a much more solid consistency than regular peanut butter. Thus, a new bone will keep my dog busy for hours whereas an old bone refilled with peanut butter will only keep him occupied for maybe 20 minutes. My question is, does anyone know were I can buy stuffing that is like the stuff that comes in the bone? Or, does anyone have a recipe that I could make the stuffing from? I know Kong sells stuffing but it's even looser than regular peanut butter so I know my dog will (1) have it all over the carpet, and (2) be done with it in less than 20 minutes. Thanks, 

Kevin


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Fill the bone with your regular peanut butter or plain yogurt and then stick it in the freezer overnight. The consistency will be even harder than the stuff the bone originally came with and chances are it will be much better for your dog's health.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Mal's current favorite bone stuffing is stale bagel. 

Take an (unfilled) bone and squish the alrgest piece of bagel you can manage into it. Let sit on a counter for a few days. It'll get stale and VERY tough and chewy.  

Obviously not good for dogs with grain allergies. But it takes more time to kill than any other chewy that I've found.


----------



## cryfreedom66 (Jun 26, 2008)

what ive found to work wonders is to mix some peanut butter (chicken broth would work also), warm water and some bread together into a thick paste then to fill the bone with it and either freeze it (i dont freeze because i worry the bone will splinter more easily) or leave it out until it hardens (paste needs to be majority bread for it to harden) this should keep your pup entertained for hours.


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice guys. Thanks for all the replies. I'll give them a shot.


----------

